# i camo'd my rifle



## Lukeos (Oct 12, 2008)

Heres my AR15 I painted camo for coyote hunting. what does everyone think?


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

looks good to me luke. nice job :beer:


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

looks good but were are you hunting in a bunch of cows


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

As long as it breaks up the silhouette it should be good. Very unique! I like it.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Should break up the outline. If the barrel is shiny you may want to put some white vet wrap around it. should work good to bring in Holstien cows for a look, JK it looks good.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I really like it but why only the handguard and butt stock?


----------



## Lukeos (Oct 12, 2008)

I just did the butt stock and float tube because i could remove them and replace them if i didnt like it


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I never would of thought to do that.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks good, but I would agree with the comment about doing the barrel as well. It is still kinda shiny and the would give you away pretty easily.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I used to charcoal my barrel when I didn't want to be seen. I would also do that to the front sight post so I would not get a sheen from it while aiming....


----------



## Lukeos (Oct 12, 2008)

I was thinking about useing the tape for the barrel but i think if i get to shooting to much it might stick to my gun.


----------



## Lukeos (Oct 12, 2008)

I also camo'd my yote shot gun the same way


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> I was thinking about useing the tape for the barrel but i think if i get to shooting to much it might stick to my gun.


The vet wrap only sticks to itself so I don't think you would have problems with that. It can also be taken off easily without leaving any residue. I don't think you will shoot enough rounds in a row at coyotes to heat the barrel up to much. Just take it off after winter.


----------



## TTharp (Oct 16, 2008)

yea you know if you dont camo that barrel then every damn coyote in the state will see it.....not... it looks good actualy keep it up luke :sniper:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> yea you know if you dont camo that barrel then every damn coyote in the state will see it.....not...


Shiny objects stick out like a sore thumb when a coyote is comming in. The barrel is probably the most important part to conceal when you are moving your gun around to line up a shot. So I would consider it pretty important.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Unique and good looking job! As you tweak it a little, you'll have a great coyote gun. I plan on buying an airbrush setup and doing some camo artwork on my own gun in the near future.
Burl


----------

